

Prevent brute force attacks on SSH servers with DenyHosts - siliconvaley
http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/309-prevent-brute-force-attacks-on-ssh-servers-with-denyhosts-

======
tdavis
My favorite method to prevent brute force attacks is to disable password-based
logins all together.

